# Leupold RCX-2 trail camera



## red_52 (Jul 10, 2005)

I just got my camera two days ago. After the intial charge for the controller, I put the camera on a tree in my yard. The camera works amazingly well. It is super easy to set up with the controller. I set my Cuddie Bcak Excite on the same tree directly above the RCX-2. The RCX-2 took 19 pictures versus 4 for the Cuddie. I haven't taken any night pictures yet. I am super impressed. The reason the RCX-2 took so many more pictures is because it was picking up movement at 2 to 3 times the distance of the Cuddie. I think this will soon be my new deer trail camera. The mounting mounting strap leaves a lot to be desired tho.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

most camera mounting straps are cheep.....let us know when you try night pics.....


----------

